# Special Officer VS Multi non-resident permits



## Dave_W (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a Mass LTC Class A, unrestricted permit. I've been looking at getting permits for other NE states. At $40 to $60 per state and multiple hoops to jump through, I was wondering if it would be easier to get appointed a 'Special Officer' in my metro-west town. I would gladly volunteer time to my local PD.

I'm mostly interested in carrying for personal protection. My wife is disabled and couldn't flee a situation quickly if she wanted to & I'm also afraid that the medications she travels with could draw bad guys.

Also, would this help me in states like NY & NJ? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

David


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

The language of HR 218 is open to interpretation in several areas, one of which is whether auxiliary/special or other unpaid positions are considered an "employee", since an employee is paid for their services.

By far, MA is the most difficult state in New England to get a carry permit. I've previously had permits from NH and Maine, and had to do little more than send a photocopy of my MA LTC along with an application and a check for the fee.


----------



## Dave_W (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update. 

I already have NH. 

The CT, ME & RI applications each require fingerprints that I can only get done at my hometown PD twice a week while I'm at work in downtown Boston. 

The photo's should be easy. 

I don't know if RI will even approve or not. I know I've got no chance in NY & NJ.

Anybody else have an opinion?

David


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New York state permit should not be a problem,but to carry in NY City
is separate and unless you are a LEO or resident you will not get it.
New Jersey also should not be a problem


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Dave_W said:


> The CT, ME & RI applications each require fingerprints that I can only get done at my hometown PD twice a week while I'm at work in downtown Boston.


If you call your PD and explain the situation, they may be able to arrange a time after business hours to be fingerprinted; we've done it several times for people with special circumstances. No guarantees of course, but certainly worth a phone call.....try the chief's office and see where it takes you.

If you run into a dead-end there, a call to your elected officials can sometimes get things moving.


----------



## Dave_W (Jun 2, 2008)

I spoke with a SP officer in NJ and was told I probably wouldn't get approved. Do you have 1st hand experience with NJ?

I didn't even look at NY. I'll have to do some more reading. I don't plan on going to NY City just passing thru the rest of the state.



kwflatbed said:


> New York state permit should not be a problem,but to carry in NY City
> is separate and unless you are a LEO or resident you will not get it.
> New Jersey also should not be a problem


I'll talk to my local PD too. If I have too I can take a vacation day or maybe work at home.

Thanks for the input!

David


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I heard Rhode Island is next to impossible as well. However, becoming an auxillary never hurt anyones chances.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dave_W said:


> I spoke with a SP officer in NJ and was told I probably wouldn't get approved. Do you have 1st hand experience with NJ?
> 
> I didn't even look at NY. I'll have to do some more reading. I don't plan on going to NY City just passing thru the rest of the state.
> 
> ...


I may have been in a different situation than you due to my job at the time but I had no problem with NJ


----------



## Dave_W (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Again,

Did some more digging into NY state and I was told that only residents get permits.

I can only hope someday we get one license for the whole country! I would think that my car can be just as dangerous as a pistol. Maybe more so.

I'm not even sure if a Special/Auxiliary would help me outside of Massachusetts.

David


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Back in the day, you had to get a license from a CT city/town chief first, then apply for a state license. It was rare for anyone not a resident of a CT city/town to get one, unless you were a cop in a border town and the chief extended a courtesy to FT police officers in the border town. I think this still holds true today....


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

This is kind of random, but if you were a resident of Florida, you would be in pretty good shape:

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/news/concealed_carry.html

32 frigging states? Notice Mass isn't on the list though...


----------



## Dave_W (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

I've thought about the FL non-resident permit but it won't help me in my own back yard.

David


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Dave_W said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've thought about the FL non-resident permit but it won't help me in my own back yard.
> 
> David


It doesn't matter anyways, because the reciprocity only applies if you are a Florida resident. The non-resident LTC's don't get the consideration.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> Back in the day, you had to get a license from a CT city/town chief first, then apply for a state license. It was rare for anyone not a resident of a CT city/town to get one, unless you were a cop in a border town and the chief extended a courtesy to FT police officers in the border town. I think this still holds true today....


Things have changed in CT - it's very easy now. Non-Residents can call CT DPS and request a packet be sent to them and it's a shall-issue permit. Total turnaround time once my paperwork was in was about 60 days.



5-0 said:


> It doesn't matter anyways, because the reciprocity only applies if you are a Florida resident. The non-resident LTC's don't get the consideration.


Certain states are that way with their reciprocity on non-resident permits (such as Colorado, Michigan, and Kansas) - but the majority of them are not. You would only get a few less states with a Florida permit than you would with a Utah permit (which has the honor of being the single permit that you can get the greatest number of states with).



Dave_W said:


> I've thought about the FL non-resident permit but it won't help me in my own back yard.


The closest states that the Florida permit will get you that do not have reciprocity with New Hampshire are Ohio, Virginia, West Virginia, and Delaware...so it depends on how much traveling you do, or if you are planning to vacation in Florida at all as they do not accept any non-resident permits but their own.



5-0 said:


> 32 frigging states? Notice Mass isn't on the list though...


Massachusetts is practically a sovereign state (it completely is one in regards to gun laws). An out of state background investigator found that out when he had to call and ask me for information. ;-)


----------

